# Pig farm - North Yorkshire - March 2014



## ChestnutRacer (Mar 8, 2014)

So is my first report so I apologise if it's slightly ruff around the edges, also the pictures are taken in my phone and also edit on my phone. 

Is seen this place a couple of times but have been riding my horse with a friend so couldn't really take a look around, so today I went with a nonmember and was horseless so managed to have a great look around! Very little chavy which I was happy about and a big place to explore so for a first trip it was great!! 















































So how did I do for my first try?  
CR


----------



## krela (Mar 8, 2014)

Looks like a WW2 era airfield domestic site which has been converted for farm use.


----------



## ChestnutRacer (Mar 8, 2014)

krela said:


> Looks like a WW2 era airfield domestic site which has been converted for farm use.



There is an old air field very very close by! Is never linked to the two though lol


----------



## Old No.13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Got some good photos there. Nice!


----------



## krela (Mar 8, 2014)

ChestnutRacer said:


> There is an old air field very very close by! Is never linked to the two though lol



That'll be it then. Domestic sites (where all the airfield staff/crew lived) are usually 1-2 miles away from the airfield and dispersed around the area. Safer that way to protect from bombers/strafing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 8, 2014)

Great 1st report.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 9, 2014)

Nothing 'ruff' about this, a very good set of photographs. Knowing this site, there is nothing that naming the airfield would have harmed - still there's enough for the eagle eyed Google Earth user to find it! Bye the way your chosen mode of transport is the best way of exploring the North York's countryside - spent many happy hours in the saddle there. Some real gems still hidden away that have not appeared on here yet. If you live near the pig farm, you will certainly need transport for the horse to reach the approximate location of the ones I know of - unless you fancy camping out.


----------



## FadeOut (Mar 20, 2014)

I've been here a few times myself on shoots, it is definitely the living quarters to Acaster Malbis airfield which was functional for a small time in WWII. It was shut down not long after operations started due to the strip being built too close to the river ouse, which caused a lot of fog and numerous crashes on taking off and landing. Great place though, and sweet pics!


----------

